# Newcastle Quayside



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I dragged my ass out of bed yesterday and got down to the quay at 5.15 for the Sunrise which was at 6.30. Took various shots and heres my pick of the best....
I used a mixture of filters ranging from Hitech ND and Soft Grads for the Pitcher and Piano shot to my Heliopan 10 Stop ND for the final shot which was a 3 minute exposure. Unfortunately there wasnt much cloud movement but im especially happy with the last one. 
#1
The Millenium Bridge at Dawn









#2
The Pitcher & Piano before sunrise









#3
The Millenium Bridge during Sunrise









Any advice or comments are most welcome

Thanks Phil


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice pictures makes me home sick seeing pics like that :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice pictures and amazing subject :thumb: I love seeing the quay side from the train after being in London for a couple weeks it warms my heart 

In all seriousness though really good shots why don't you make a few prints and try sell them around town.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Baxry thats a good idea if he could get the 1st and 3rd picture in a big enough print or on canvas i would have them pics but you would have to deliver to me :thumb:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Great Shots Phil


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Baxry thats a good idea if he could get the 1st and 3rd picture in a big enough print or on canvas i would have them pics but you would have to deliver to me :thumb:


I would also buy them but I could pick them up because I'm still at home


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Lovely shots. Know the Millenium Bridge and the P&P quite well!

Loved working in the toon. Hope to do so again one day.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> I would also buy them but I could pick them up because I'm still at home


Aye thats right rub it in :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> Very nice pictures and amazing subject :thumb: I love seeing the quay side from the train after being in London for a couple weeks it warms my heart
> 
> In all seriousness though really good shots why don't you make a few prints and try sell them around town.


Its something i havnt looked into so far as i dont think my level is good enough. Ive had my camera for around 8 months and have learned so so much since then and am improving all the time. In my own mind the 3rd one is probs my best shot to date and i will look into framing and printing etc but so far i havnt.



Geordie_1982 said:


> Baxry thats a good idea if he could get the 1st and 3rd picture in a big enough print or on canvas i would have them pics but you would have to deliver to me :thumb:


Thanks mate.



BAXRY said:


> I would also buy them but I could pick them up because I'm still at home


Haha, how cruel! 
I know theres a shop in town and at the Metty called Transform your images... i'm gonna look into it 

Thanks everyone for the kind comments guys!:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I'd happily put the shots of the bridge up on my wall.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

The last one Phil. Superb image and looks as if you've caught the sunrise at just the right moment. Reflections in the still water make the image completely.

The other two are good, but number 3 leaps ahead of them :thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

That last shot was worth the early start! Not for the first time, you've taken a local subject that has been done countless times (as you'll see if you stay for the Sunday market) and got a totally original look. At this rate, you'll soon have your own stall down there.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great pics. Love that place.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

... I must say I'm quite offended you thanked everyone else for there comments but not me :doublesho ! haha only messing though it does make me think hmmmm


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Homesick Number 3 is a beauty


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> Very nice indeed. I'd happily put the shots of the bridge up on my wall.


Why thanks Johnny!



Andy_Wigan said:


> The last one Phil. Superb image and looks as if you've caught the sunrise at just the right moment. Reflections in the still water make the image completely.
> 
> The other two are good, but number 3 leaps ahead of them :thumb:


Cheers Andy, i wanst gonna get caught out this time! I went down to the Ryton Willows for the sunset the other week and by the time we got to the location the sun was a gonner! Didnt take into account the big drop in altitude from mine down to the river lol
Thanks mate



David 1150 said:


> That last shot was worth the early start! Not for the first time, you've taken a local subject that has been done countless times (as you'll see if you stay for the Sunday market) and got a totally original look. At this rate, you'll soon have your own stall down there.


Cheers David, im really concentrating on composition and have taken advice and have tried shooting to the right on the histogram and also using sharpening etc in Processing. I defo think im improving all the time and getting to know which settings to use etc.
I still havnt been and looked at the stalls lol. One day maybe haha
Thanks again, Phil


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

They are absolutely brilliant Phil, it's hard to believe you've only had your camera 8 months!

Is there any chance of a hi-res version of the last shot to use a wallpaper on my iPad?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice set, the last one is a cracker, must get my backside out with the camera and get back down the quayside. I went for some night shots a little while ago but didn't take my tripod:wall:, best I could get without it was this










The whole place just lends itself to being photographed, I really must make the effort to get back down there.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Phil. Really like No.3


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I liked number the best! I stay pretty much where you took picture 1 from. Pop in for a cuppa next time! :thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

no3 the best, when i was working in geordie toon i was staying just up from where no1 was taken lol

and Geordie if you want them and he gets them printed ill pick them up and deliver em to ya lol im only up the road :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> ... I must say I'm quite offended you thanked everyone else for there comments but not me :doublesho ! haha only messing though it does make me think hmmmm


Hey Barry. I did thank u where I quoted u twice. I really appreciate the feedback so will say again, thanks very much bud.  I think i just missed the Thankyou button on you which ive sorted now. RE selling images i have read an article in one of my mags about different companies that do just that and im gonna dig it out again.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

GPS said:


> They are absolutely brilliant Phil, it's hard to believe you've only had your camera 8 months!
> 
> Is there any chance of a hi-res version of the last shot to use a wallpaper on my iPad?


Thanks very much mate, it seems like 5 mins ago i was asking noob questions about which camera to get and ive learned so much its crazy. I have some decent gear now aswell. I dont wanna sound like a dingbat but i'd rather not part with the hi res original. Hope you understand. I was advised never to do just that by a few people.
Thanks Phil



pooma said:


> Nice set, the last one is a cracker, must get my backside out with the camera and get back down the quayside. I went for some night shots a little while ago but didn't take my tripod:wall:, best I could get without it was this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great angle and nice shot. The thing i find is theres always somthing in the way of the shot! Railings, bollards, know what i mean? 



cheekeemonkey said:


> Phil. Really like No.3


Thanks bud



amiller said:


> I liked number the best! I stay pretty much where you took picture 1 from. Pop in for a cuppa next time! :thumb:


Haha, how you finding the Toon mate?



jonezy said:


> no3 the best, when i was working in geordie toon i was staying just up from where no1 was taken lol
> 
> and Geordie if you want them and he gets them printed ill pick them up and deliver em to ya lol im only up the road :thumb:


Cool.

Thanks Phil


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Haha, how you finding the Toon mate?


Love it, although the detailing community is pretty quiet in the NE? :tumbleweed:

Currently trying to find a flat with a garage (impossible) or a flat with an underground car park. :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

jonezy said:


> no3 the best, when i was working in geordie toon i was staying just up from where no1 was taken lol
> 
> and Geordie if you want them and he gets them printed ill pick them up and deliver em to ya lol im only up the road :thumb:


Cheers for that Jonezy nice offer :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

pooma said:


> Nice set, the last one is a cracker, must get my backside out with the camera and get back down the quayside. I went for some night shots a little while ago but didn't take my tripod:wall:, best I could get without it was this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a spectacular pic of the Tyne at night :argie:
Get that printed and send it down to Plastic Scouser land (Runcorn) :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Thanks, you're very kind but this could've been so much better if I'd had my tripod and with the light nights well and truely on the way it may be a while before I get another chance at it, unless I can get down next week at some point. That said I may be able to do something with the welding glass I have. I'm off work next week so I think a trip down to the tyne may be on the cards.


Phil, I know exactly what you're saying about railings and the like getting in the way, but I still enjoy getting down there with the camera.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Gitzo, I think three people offering to buy them is proof you are of the standard.

Mind you, i wonder if the know the price of a decent sized canvas?

Number 3 is awesome and you put me to shame. (I've had my cam 2 years).


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

amiller said:


> Love it, although the detailing community is pretty quiet in the NE? :tumbleweed:
> 
> Currently trying to find a flat with a garage (impossible) or a flat with an underground car park. :thumb:


Why no mate, theres North East Detailing, Juicy Detailing & TSC all in the North East. NED & Juicy have regukar meets and TSC is planning one atm. I have to say i've slipped abit on the detailing due to the photography! The weathers getting better now so ive still got plenty of unopened products to try! 



Gruffs said:


> Gitzo, I think three people offering to buy them is proof you are of the standard.
> 
> Mind you, i wonder if the know the price of a decent sized canvas?
> 
> Number 3 is awesome and you put me to shame. (I've had my cam 2 years).


Thats nice, i think i mentioned further up i have a mag which has a group test of about 8 print/canvas services and im trawling through the mags now trying to find it as we speak! Theres other things like finding out what res you need to save the shot at and a few other things.
Thanks very much for the kind comments mate.

PS guys, ive redone #1 & #2 as they were both slightly out of level. Ive skewed #1 also as the lampost was bent due to the lens.

Phil


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Some very good pics Phil :thumb:If you fancy getting into car photography you can practise on mine if you want :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

lofty said:


> Some very good pics Phil :thumb:If you fancy getting into car photography you can practise on mine if you want :lol:


Haha, is that a TTRS you have now mate?! Hope your well :thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm doing ok mate, cheers. It's a RS4 Cab btw


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

lofty said:


> I'm doing ok mate, cheers. It's a RS4 Cab btw


Oh, i love them! Nice colour aswell!:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Number 3 is wow!!!


----------

